# Ammonia



## logi-cat (22 Nov 2011)

I'm interested in starting up another tank, can anybody tell me where i get ammonia from to do so.

thanks in advance


----------



## JenCliBee (23 Nov 2011)

UK based?... homebase brand, as far as i'm aware still sell it... used to be a white bottle with blue writing.


----------

